# Vespula's Picture Thread



## Vespula (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought it was about time to post some pictures of my darlings.  Let me know what you think! I'll start off with Audacia, the spider I use to teach children that spiders aren't bad. She's my large female Grammostola pulchripes.



















---------- Post added 11-28-2011 at 08:27 PM ----------

Here's Minka, my 5" female Aphonopelma chalcodes.













Next is little Pechka, my Pamphobetus spp. "Platyomma" sling. just second instar, and adorable. 







Now time for Smiling Jack. He's a long time friend. One of the first tarantulas I got, and definitely a special one to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll post some more now!

Here's Minka, the Aphonopelma chalcodes, again. She's so sweet.


----------



## Vespula (Jul 10, 2012)

Now for my rarest Aphonopelma, Hildegarde, the Aphonopelma abberans.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Vespula said:


> Now for my rarest Aphonopelma, Hildegarde, the Aphonopelma abberans.
> View attachment 105954
> 
> View attachment 105955


Uhm - I'm by fay NOT an expert and much less knowing about Aphonopelmas, but THAT T...looks exactly like E. pulcherimaklaasi in a bad light...? 

Are the "flames" on her knees red while the femurs are metallic blue? Greenish carapace? If so, it's CERTAINLY Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi and NOT an Aphonopelma abberans (actually the first time I hear of that species...)!

If it would be the Aphonopelma aberrans, look here: CLICK They do not have blue femur/red knee stripes, but look overall more greenish/greyish with a little black from what I can tell...


----------



## Vespula (Jul 11, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Uhm - I'm by fay NOT an expert and much less knowing about Aphonopelmas, but THAT T...looks exactly like E. pulcherimaklaasi in a bad light...?
> 
> Are the "flames" on her knees red while the femurs are metallic blue? Greenish carapace? If so, it's CERTAINLY Euathlus pulcherimaklaasi and NOT an Aphonopelma abberans (actually the first time I hear of that species...)!
> 
> If it would be the Aphonopelma aberrans, look here: CLICK They do not have blue femur/red knee stripes, but look overall more greenish/greyish with a little black from what I can tell...


The markings on her legs are kind of yellowish. Her carapace is a very grey color, with fuzzy hairs. Her femurs do appear metallic in certain lights. 

She was sold to me by KenTheBugGuy as A. abberans.


----------



## Vespula (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's my beautiful Aphonopelma chalcodes again! I just adore this spider.


----------



## Vespula (Jul 21, 2012)

My newest addition! My Aphonopelma hentzi!


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Beautiful! That platty is going to grow up to be gorgeous!


----------



## Vespula (Jul 21, 2012)

wesker12 said:


> Beautiful! That platty is going to grow up to be gorgeous!


Thank you! I'm excited to see what the next few molts have in store for her.


----------



## Vespula (Jul 21, 2012)

Aphonopelma hentzi - Heidi


----------



## Vespula (Jul 24, 2012)

Handled my Aphonopelma hentzi today. She's such a sweetie!


----------



## Bugmom (Jul 24, 2012)

My first pet was named Heidi. Wasn't a spider, was a dog; a sheltie, I think. Very hairy, either way, so I suppose it does have something in common with _your _Heidi. I doubt your hentzi chases cars or it's butt though. 

Either way, your spiders are very pretty. :biggrin:


----------



## Vespula (Jul 24, 2012)

Bugmom said:


> My first pet was named Heidi. Wasn't a spider, was a dog; a sheltie, I think. Very hairy, either way, so I suppose it does have something in common with _your _Heidi. I doubt your hentzi chases cars or it's butt though.
> 
> Either way, your spiders are very pretty. :biggrin:


 Aww! I'd start getting worried if my Heidi started to chase cars. XD


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ugh...what a name...but to each their own  Nice T


----------



## Vespula (Jul 25, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Ugh...what a name...but to each their own  Nice T


Hehe. I spent hours looking through names to come up with the perfect one for her. That one seemed to suit her.  Thank you! She is very pretty.


----------



## Vespula (Aug 9, 2012)

No, sweetheart, that's your dinner, not a hat. She likes to play with her food.


----------

